# Somebody to paint a bow



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Way back when my dad and mom shot 3-D when they got my moms bow it was camo. it was her target bow so they sent it out to get it painted purple
with yellow red and blue splater.
i want to buy a cheap used mathews up at fin and feather and get it painted for target 
know anywhere to send it or a website?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

posten stabilizer company also does bow powdercoating


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks i just need to price it
any more ideas?
found one guy but he wants 175 for any paint or design without cams


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

www.pimpmybow.com I have heard good stuff about them, and they will dip your bow. its probably expensive though..


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

if you're looking to get your riser powdercoated, i'd recommend either Moose Ridge Coatings or 1cbr_guy here on ArcheryTalk. i've seen their work and they're on top of my list should i decide to get my riser powdercoated. the only trouble is picking out what color to get :wink:


----------



## cwenisch (Apr 1, 2006)

I recommend Pimpmybow.com!


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

call seirra skys outfitters at (573)387-4640. talk to diane. she only charges about 50 bucks to paint a bow.


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree moose ridge coatings my dad got his bow painted there it looks great just go to mooseridgecoatings.com to check it out


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1112021
look at his work


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

h20 imaging is a great place they are very resonable and do great work i know them pretty well and they are good guys that will make you happy at all costs


----------

